# Chuckinducks Stuff For Sale!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey I just wanted to let everyone know that Ryan is taking the big plunge this Saturday by getting married, I'd just like to be the first to wish him all the best and I also want to be the first one in line to get all of the hunting, fishing and trapping gear that he won't be needing anymore!!! So long buddy!!!


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats man :lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Let me know when she schedules the yard sale with all his gear in it.

Aaron who is going to tell us about your gracefulness in the swamps if Ryan is busy doing honey dooooos.:lol: :lol:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I Haven't said I do yet fellas. Its going to take more then a piece of gold to stop me from hunting, fishing and trapping.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> I Haven't said I do yet fellas. Its going to take more then a piece of gold to stop me from hunting, fishing and trapping.


 
Nope! It's a different kind of "piece" that will stop you :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Congrats my friend.

P.S. Don't believe anyone's b.s. about a wife not letting you hunt of fish, I wouldn't have married mine if she didn't approve and/or come along with me!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Hahah, I'm not worried guys. Thanks for all the funny replies, and the serious ones as well. This is what makes this site truly THE BEST. What aaron (northwood) didn't mention was our first two days of the honeymoon will be sitting on a mountainside glassing for trophy axis deer. Thats right, I'm hunting on my honeymoon. My soon to be wife loves hunting as well. In fact aaron was nice enough to take her one night while I was at work. She connected on a nice 8pt at 112 yds. I don't condone such far shots with a muzzleloader, but he's on the wall now and I'm thankful it all worked out. The best part was, she didn't want to wipe the blood off her arms til she showed me the buck, so she could prove to me that she gutted it. In all seriousness, its going to be a blast. In fact, I'm going pheasant hunting in the morning for my "last day of singlehood". I hope northwood can keep up with my SBE.
Here is Andrea and me the following morning, with her first buck.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Very pretty gal, nice buck and a great honeymoon. Congrats on it all and have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations Ryan, sounds (and looks) like you made a good choice for a wife.  

Dont let these jokers fool you, getting married to the right girl is awesome. I've been
married 19-years and would do it again tomorrow without hesitation.

Have fun at the wedding and good luck on the hunt!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> Aaron who is going to tell us about your gracefulness in the swamps if Ryan is busy doing honey dooooos.:lol: :lol:


Probably Joe R will. Although we have been sticking to our weekly regime of ballent classes to help with the balance in the marsh. 

I think Chuckin is startin to get nervous, I walked in last night and he had drank 1/2 a fifth of 151 Rum...yikes! I lauged and said "that doesnt make Saturday go away":lol:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds like you made the right choice, chuckin.A wife that loves to hunt, fish, and maybe even trap, has to be the best wedding gift of all!I'm no expert,but I do know how happy I am when my wife says "lets shoot our bows." Or "Lets catch some bluegills tonight to fry up for supper."Anyways man, anbody that tells you different either isn't married, or they are just jealous.

Good Luck to the both of you! 
Mike


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats........I'd be careful send ing here with Aaron though. Any other hunter actually. Just kiddin'

Don't drink too heavily tonight. Your knees may give out on the at the alter!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Chuckinduck,

Does she have a sister? I'm going to need someone to rub my sore muscles if I have to take your place pulling Captian out of the muck. :lol: Good luck Saturday and try not to pass out at the alter.

Joe


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> Hahah, I'm not worried guys. Thanks for all the funny replies, and the serious ones as well. This is what makes this site truly THE BEST. What aaron (northwood) didn't mention was our first two days of the honeymoon will be sitting on a mountainside glassing for trophy axis deer. Thats right, I'm hunting on my honeymoon. My soon to be wife loves hunting as well. In fact aaron was nice enough to take her one night while I was at work. She connected on a nice 8pt at 112 yds. I don't condone such far shots with a muzzleloader, but he's on the wall now and I'm thankful it all worked out. The best part was, she didn't want to wipe the blood off her arms til she showed me the buck, so she could prove to me that she gutted it. In all seriousness, its going to be a blast. In fact, I'm going pheasant hunting in the morning for my "last day of singlehood". I hope northwood can keep up with my SBE.
> Here is Andrea and me the following morning, with her first buck.



Did she go to Berkley High School???


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the support guys. Wedding went off without a hitch, and then on sunday aaron dropped a bomb in my lap in the form of a Ruger Mark 77 toppped with a Zeiss 3x9 Conquest. To say I loved the gift is an understatement. I might even take it to Lanai and kill and Axis buck with it. By the way, she didn't go to Berkley.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice wedding gift! Maybe I should go get married again and invite Aaron. I'll need to talk to my wife about the idea, first.

Glad everything went smooth.....congratulations again!


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh well thought she looked familar(sp) Good luck on your honeymoon and many happy years to come.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Of course now that you're married, you really bought the Ruger for yourself :lol: 

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

DTrain said:


> Of course now that you're married, you really bought the Ruger for yourself :lol:
> 
> Congrats and best of luck!


I dont think that he and Aaron are married....lol aaron is his friend.:lol: 

congrats on the wedding and best wishes that you marrige will be a great one!


----------

